# Army and farming



## ForeverLearning (24 Oct 2013)

I havn't been able to find anything on this. I grew up on a small farm and love it to death. When I was a young one I knew I wouldn't be a full time farmer. However I still want to own a couple acres as a hobby farm. I'm just worried about having to move all the time. How often does one move around? Do most people rent houses/stay on base or buy their own dwelling and sell it when they move?


----------



## ArmyRick (24 Oct 2013)

I am now a farmer. I used to be in the regular force and now am a reservist (class A or simply part time).

Farming and regular force (Full time op deployable), forget it. At best you can own a couple of chickens (easy to get rid of and as you know, low input and easy to care for animals). As far as raising animals with more "input" (money, time, labour, resources) such as cattle, pigs, sheep, horses, etc not going to work. 

As a class A reservist, it is doable. There are a few farmers in my unit.

Helps?


----------



## ForeverLearning (24 Oct 2013)

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> I am now a farmer. I used to be in the regular force and now am a reservist (class A or simply part time).
> 
> Farming and regular force (Full time op deployable), forget it. At best you can own a couple of chickens (easy to get rid of and as you know, low input and easy to care for animals). As far as raising animals with more "input" (money, time, labour, resources) such as cattle, pigs, sheep, horses, etc not going to work.
> 
> ...



Helps a lot. I wanted to have a dozen cattle and chickens. But I do see how it would be very hard.


----------



## jeffb (24 Oct 2013)

I know of two SNCOs who are able to farm and be in the artillery (reg force). One is now retired but he did have, and probably still has, a bunch of cattle, some horses and a few other odds and sods. The only way they are able to do it is with strong family and spousal support plus by having a career that has basically kept them in the same place for 15+ years. This is the exception though and not the rule. I'd echo what Army Rick says though, if you are reg force it is nearly impossible to do this.


----------

